# Do they make a plastic or rubber caps for the tips of the board?



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

You don't need them. Unless you are doing something really wrong imo


----------



## Eric23 (Feb 16, 2012)

grafta said:


> You don't need them. Unless you are doing something really wrong imo


I agree but I got the board from a buddy and I just am interested in them. Do you know where I can get them?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Its a surfboard company but they do make snowboard tip/tail protectors as well. 

Snowboard nose guard in single or twin packs. Protect your board from dings and scratches.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Eric23 said:


> I agree but I got the board from a buddy and I just am interested in them. Do you know where I can get them?


Are you actually planning to ride your buddies deck over rocks and smash the tip and tail on purpose?


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

They usually put these on rental decks to prolong their life, not to mention people who rent treat the gear like shit.


----------



## anwell (Mar 6, 2011)

I dont know, I think might be kinda useful. I cant count how many times while waiting for lift, people behind me with their skis just slam into my board b/c they werent paying attention. All my local mountains get extremely pack during the weekend.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

I always laugh about that with my friend. You can tell who's rented their board when you see them hitting it against concrete to get the snow off of it.


----------



## Eric23 (Feb 16, 2012)

That's why I want them. Does anyone know where I can get them?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I sure do, I even posted a link above.


----------



## Eric23 (Feb 16, 2012)

LuckyRVA said:


> I sure do, I even posted a link above.


Saw that thanks


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's a fucking snowboard shit happens.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I wouldn't put them on to ride, but have thought about buying them to travel. If I delam a board because I ran into a tree, cool, I ran into a fucking tree.

But if some Southwest fucker launches my bag and it delams I'd be pissed as hell

EDIT: 30 bucks for a pair? fuck that, I'll make it out of cardboard or something.


----------



## Eric23 (Feb 16, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> I wouldn't put them on to ride, but have thought about buying them to travel. If I delam a board because I ran into a tree, cool, I ran into a fucking tree.
> 
> But if some Southwest fucker launches my bag and it delams I'd be pissed as hell
> 
> EDIT: 30 bucks for a pair? fuck that, I'll make it out of cardboard or something.


I found some cheaper ones on eBay for like 15$ with free shipping


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Eric23 said:


> I found some cheaper ones on eBay for like 15$ with free shipping


I will point and laugh at you.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I will point and laugh at you.


Can I add that _everyone _will be laughing at you with your little rubber nose guard thingies?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I've seen it. I didn't laugh. It was on a Libtech. Who could blame him :laugh: True story.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

jdang307 said:


> I've seen it. I didn't laugh. It was on a Libtech. Who could blame him :laugh: True story.


:laugh: Yeah true, on a lib maybe... ah shit I dunno man, even then, nah


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Just remember if you rent a helmet, you better bring a helmet protector or you will be held liable


----------



## Eric23 (Feb 16, 2012)

Ya good point just spent 600$ on a board. Why not protect it from a rail or box because something went wrong.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Eric23 said:


> Ya good point just spent 600$ on a board. Why not protect it from a rail or box because something went wrong.


Because it doesn't need protecting?


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

Thats why I got a Neversummer board. 3yr. warranty and metal edges all the way around the tip and tail. Well thats not the only reason why I got an Evo.


----------



## protechjump (Nov 8, 2012)

hot-ice said:


> Thats why I got a Neversummer board. 3yr. warranty and metal edges all the way around the tip and tail. Well thats not the only reason why I got an Evo.


HAH! Metal edges around the board! Wow!!!!!!! I wish my plastic edges were metal! Goon.


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

protechjump said:


> HAH! Metal edges around the board! Wow!!!!!!! I wish my plastic edges were metal! Goon.


:icon_scratch: Don't come crying to me when you hit something hard with the tip of your board and it chips!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Good job thread digger!


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

^^^ I know right?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Fucking kids not knowing how to properly use the Internet.


----------



## protechjump (Nov 8, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fucking kids not knowing how to properly use the Internet.


Face it, you're a douche.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

protechjump said:


> Face it, you're a douche.


And you're 16, what's your point?


----------

